# 2011 November fishing comp: WINNERS ANNOUNCED!



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Welcome everyone to the eleventh (and second last) installment of the 2011 online fishing competition. With the water well and truly warming up, November is the time when many summer species wake up and start eating - so lets hope some good fish grace the decks for AKFFers. And lets not forget that moustache-wearing gents get extra mojo this month 8) As always, three random prizes are up for grabs courtesy of Sailing Scene - all entries (even tales of woe) are eligible for one of these random prizes.

*In addition, there are two copies of Shufoy's DVD "Above the 26th Parallel" up for grabs across all comps on AKFF this month - and the same goes for December.* All entries will go in a hat at the end of month for a chance to win one of two copies of this great production, so make sure you're in the running.

*The NOVEMBER comp will run from this Saturday November 5th to Sunday November 13th. Please post all entries in this thread.*

Full entry details and competition rules for this year can be found here:
viewtopic.php?f=24&t=44985

Please include the following details when entering:

Name of Angler:
Date Caught:
State and Location Fish Caught In:
Type and Size/Weight of Fish:
Tackle/Line/Lure Used:
Conditions (optional):
Other Comments (optional):

Please include a photo of your catch against a ruler, brag mat, or similar.

Any questions, please shoot me a PM.

Good luck everyone


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

kanganoe
1/11
kangaroo island D,estree bay
couple of half metre squid
4 pound mono








cold and grey but silver lining
Big enough to get girly about grabbing them!
OOps just read the entry date 
maybe next time


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Name of Angler: AJD
Date Caught: 5/11/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Brisbane River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Tandanus (eel tailed catfish) 50cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 1-2kg shimano spin rod, 1500 size sienna, 6lb braid with 10lb mono leader towing a gold micro min deep diver
Conditions (optional): barely a breath of wind and around 7am
Other Comments (optional): bycatch while trolling home from targetting bass


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Name of Angler: Southerly
Date Caught: 6/11/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Northside
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish 73cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 30lb braid, Daiwa Certate hyper 4000, Livefibre rod
Conditions (optional): nice
Other Comments (optional): nice


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

Name of Angler: MrX
Date Caught: 6/11/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW Sydney Northside
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Silver Trevally 39cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 10lb braid 8lb leader, 2500 Stradic, 
Conditions (optional): Placid
Other Comments (optional): Chasing blurters to stay ahead of Southerly & Paulb, rudely interrupted by kings.
(PS: Jason, I think it's fair to say the kings are on. Feel free to come up to Sydney and collect)


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Name of Angler: Solatree
Date Caught:5/11/10
State and Location Fish Caught In: SA Glenelg
Species Legal Length: 45 cm
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Snook 83cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: TDA Tierra 2-6kg rod, 3000 Shimano Elf with 10lb braid - 4"Gulp in smelt, 5/0 1/8th oz jig head
Conditions (optional): Warm and calm ...before a blow
Other Comments (optional): She was a fat one - trip report - viewtopic.php?f=17&t=51107


----------



## kanganoe (Apr 30, 2008)

A bit premature with my other entry so here is one in the correct date range.
Name kanganoe
Date caught 10/11/2011
State SA
Species KG whiting
Size Three fish over 42 cm biggest one just under 45cm.
Light rod with 5 lb braid.
A bit windy with lots of tide


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Name of angler:Snapperz
Date:5/11/11
Location caught:NSW Tallowa Dam
Size and type:31cm Bass
Tackle/lure/line:Tsunami rod,sienna 2500 reel and 6lb line and favourite spinnerbait.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Name of Angler: Keza
Date Caught: 8 / 11 / 11
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Sydney
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish 69cm
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: caught on a 90g jig
Conditions (optional): perfect
Other Comments (optional): A baby compared to others this week but it tastes better than a donut.
One day later and I could have entered my 68cm bonnie


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Name of Angler: Paulb
Date Caught: 8/7/2011
State and Location Fish Caught In: NSW, Northern Beaches
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: Kingfish, 100cm 
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: 6" soft plastic on 36lb leader, 30lb braid
Conditions (optional): Glassy pre-dawn
Other Comments (optional): I was wondering why this one was not tiring out like the other rats.... when it came to the surface I realised why.


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2011)

Name of Angler: Nezevic (Jon)
Date Caught: 12.11.11
State and Location Fish Caught In: QLD, Upper Brisbane River
Type and Size/Weight of Fish: 44cm Australian Bass unweighed
Tackle/Line/Lure Used: Gary Howard Envy 2-4kg, Shimano Symetre 2500, 6lb Berkley Fireline, 20lb Flourocarbon leader, Bassman 3/8oz spinnerbait in purple.
Conditions (optional): Superb. No wind early morning.
Other Comments (optional): This was a pb upgrade. Very very happy with it. The first fish i've caught during competition dates since i've joined the forum. Woot!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

gomango doesnt appear to have entered the fishing contest yet.

date
sunday 6th novemebr
jacobs wel
species whiting
length somewhere around 30
legal 23
caught on an unweighted yabbie.
size 2 long shank and stradic
accompanied by dog and son.










could have entered my barcoo grunter which jumped out of the tank and died.
i think he got so fat, he was trying to get on the treadmill next to his tank.
farewell good friend 










then he was dug up by this lunatic


----------



## fisher (Aug 30, 2005)

Is my entry too late???

Name: Fisher
Date: 8/11/11
Location: Clare Bay, SA
Species: Australian salmon
Length: 68cm
Tackle: 6lb line, cockle bait meant for whiting


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Name of Angler:4weightfanatic (Pat) , Date caught:Sat 12th , State,location:QLD,Mary valley ,Type,size/weight: Mary River Cod,50cm couple of kilos at least  ,Tackle,line,lure used : Shimano Catana 702 spin stick,Shimano Sienna 1000 reel,10lb fireline,10lb Maxima mono leader ,Lure homemade (no name as yet), Conditions :Glassed out early morning no wind #####Comments I don't use brag mates for several reasons if this disqualifies me fair enough. The fish spanned the width of the Australis Bass cockpit which is 50 cm wide. Cheers Pat PS sorry about my typing format never bothered to learn properly but you get the gist.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Last entries please folks, tonight will be tallying time.

Anyone who went fishing between November 5-13 (even if you didn't catch anything) - enter for your chance to win random prizes from Sailing Scene, as well as one of two Shufoy DVDs for the month. Do it!


----------



## killer (Dec 22, 2010)

Killer 
5/11/2011 
SE QLD - Toorbul area 
Mangrove Jack around 50cm 
Abu Garcia Rod, Abu Garcia Ambassador 6500-c3 Bait caster Reel, 50lb fins braid, 30lb leader, Halco 120 lazer pro gold HB. 
Overcast & a little rain. 
My first kayak caught jack.


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Scores are tallied for the eleventh and second last monthly fishing comp for the year. There was a really interesting breakdown in the 13 entrants this month - the current top 7 in the 2011 leaderboard all submitted an entry, while the remaining 6 entries were all first timers. It was great to see both subsets of the membership getting involved in the monthly comp. 8)

Some lovely fish were presented for scoring this month. The third highest scoring fish of the month was Fisher's Mangrove Jack from Queensland. The second highest score was PaulB's monster 100cm Sydney kingfish. And the top scoring fish in November was Fisher's 68cm salmon from SA. The biggest salmon we've seen for quite a while, great fish! 

*Full scores for November were as follows:*
Fisher	136
PaulB	130
Killer	119
MrX	115
Kanaganoe	107
Solatree	104
AJD	100
Nezevic	98
Southerly	95
Keza	90
4weightfanatic	79
Grinner	79
Snapperz	69

*And cumulative scores for the year-to-date:*
Solatree	1141
MrX	981
Southerly	914
PaulB	773
Grinner	772
AJD	744
Keza	631
KingDan	484
Garmac	471
Billpatt	431
Rob316	411
Float	392
Bertros	361
Drewboy	358
Junglefisher	288
Marty75	266
cjbfisher	266
Bruus	236
Ronston	232
Josho	222
Paulsod	219
Decay	218
SBD	216
Cid	186
Seawind	180
Mattsadventure	154
Patwah	138
Fisher	136
Killer	119
Ado	116
Moysie	112
gcfisho	108
Kanganoe	107
Justcrusin	106
Barrabundy	105
Scoman	98
Nezevic	98
Boydglin	97
Kraley	92
4weightfanatic	79
Bandy	75
Granpop	72
BigGee	70
Snapperz	69
Hughman	40
Jords	40
StevenM	1

Random prize winners will be announced soon, stay tuned! *The final comp of the year will run from December 3rd-11th.* Solatree is out in front with a healthy 160 point lead - but anything could happen. If Solatree misses out in December, and MrX catches a 124cm kingfish, or Southerly catches a squid with a 68cm hood, or Keza nails a 194cm red rock cod, an unexpected champion could emerge from the pack and claim the crown!


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Congratulations to Fisher, 4weightfanatic and Kanganoe - you three win random prizes this month courtesy of Sailing Scene - please PM me your postal addresses and I'll get them out to you.


----------



## 4weightfanatic (May 19, 2011)

Cheers guys I'm waiting with baited breath in the rain by my letterbox  right now !! Pat.


----------

